# X700 pro 256mb help



## Sniper_13 (Aug 31, 2005)

Hi im new here to the forums and i just have a few questions about my card ^^

I over clocked my card to 460 core/504 memory and i gave my fan alot more speed so it cools better i get about 41-51 celiucs during game play. 

i saw that some people have their cards overclocked to more than 460 , and then i tried it out and when i start up BF2 it start choping up more than before. but my temp is fine why is that? im using the new 5.8 drivers. 

-also about the memory timings. how would i know what settings to put them on for optimal proformance and not damaging my card. 

I just wana know what i can do to get the most preformance out of my card. like twakings and what not. so can anyone help me? Thanx


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Aug 31, 2005)

Sniper_13 said:
			
		

> Hi im new here to the forums and i just have a few questions about my card ^^
> 
> I over clocked my card to 460 core/504 memory and i gave my fan alot more speed so it cools better i get about 41-51 celiucs during game play.
> 
> ...


Don't bother with ram timings on the x700's.... too much time for no improvements.

Best thing to do with an x700 is overclock it. The onboard sensor is probably reading wrong, or your core just cant handle it. I can bump mine up to 550/630 and it runs great, I just need better cooling for prolonged use. if its stuttering its probably overheating, if it does a big stutter, then goes back and gives you a VPU reset message, it overheated and reset to default clocks.


----------



## Sniper_13 (Aug 31, 2005)

what kind of cooling u use. i also put a another fun underneath my stock fan to give it extra cooling


----------



## CjStaal (Dec 14, 2005)

Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

> Don't bother with ram timings on the x700's.... too much time for no improvements.
> 
> Best thing to do with an x700 is overclock it. The onboard sensor is probably reading wrong, or your core just cant handle it. I can bump mine up to 550/630 and it runs great, I just need better cooling for prolonged use. if its stuttering its probably overheating, if it does a big stutter, then goes back and gives you a VPU reset message, it overheated and reset to default clocks.


How did you get it up that high, did you do a volt mod of some sort?


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 15, 2005)

bikr692002 said:
			
		

> How did you get it up that high, did you do a volt mod of some sort?



nope. my card just rocked... and the case i used was designed by someone special...  It actually ran into heat problems after that point because the stock cooler wasnt good enough...


----------



## bigbadwolf284 (Dec 19, 2005)

try new drivers 5.12 u can get them from ati site.if u running XP make sure u got service pack 2,cuz if u dont your card might crash.well it will...at least mine did...lol


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 19, 2005)

bigbadwolf284 said:
			
		

> try new drivers 5.12 u can get them from ati site.if u running XP make sure u got service pack 2,cuz if u dont your card might crash.well it will...at least mine did...lol



if anything, I have found sp2 likes to cause problems rather than fix em


----------



## bigbadwolf284 (Dec 19, 2005)

well 2 install 5.12 drivers u MUST be running service pack 2,otherwise it will cause pc 2 crash(that sux i know...lol)


----------

